# Virenautor: Grüße ans Windows-Defender-Team



## Newsfeed (15 Januar 2009)

In einer im Windows-Wurm Zlob versteckten Botschaft grüßt der Autor das Team und lobt es für seine Arbeit.

Weiterlesen...


----------

